# Trunk lid



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the method to remove the rod/springs that hold the trunk lid open? The are really stiff and look to be under a lot of tension. Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a tool. Where to get and how to use is another story. I like your profile...retired, GTO's, golf....that could be mine too.
https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...MDI-_sQT8-oLwBQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1163&bih=572


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I got a big pair of channel lock pliers and was able to take the rods out. It was not easy but it can be done.


----------

